# fregatura



## gia

"Non sposatevi, è una fregatura", come si puù tradurre? (non è per me)


----------



## moki

Don't get married, it's a scam


----------



## AlxGrim

WARNING: ROMAN AHEAD!
(long time no see...  )

Nun te sposa'... e'  'na  sòla!!!


----------



## DAH

AlxGrim said:
			
		

> WARNING: ROMAN AHEAD!
> (long time no see...  )
> Nun te sposa'... e' 'na sòla!!!


 
*Ale*, che significa della frase romanesco?


----------



## max63

Exactly what means the English one! Don't get married: it's a scam
'na sòla is "the sole" of a shoe.
Bye
Max
PS for alex: I'm from Milan but I married the daughter of a roman woman (my personal sòla!)


----------



## Manuel_M

gia said:
			
		

> "Non sposatevi, è una fregatura", come si puù tradurre? (non è per me)


 
*Don't get married; it's a con*


----------



## moodywop

DAH said:
			
		

> *Ale*, che significa della frase romanesco?


 
Dah

'_na sola_ or in Italian also _un bidone _is if someone stands you up or sells you something that turns out to be junk. Would you say _a rip-off _in the latter sense?


----------



## leenico

max63 said:
			
		

> Exactly what means the English one! Don't get married: it's a scam
> 'na sòla is "the sole" of a shoe.
> Bye
> Max
> PS for alex: I'm from Milan but I married the daughter of a roman woman (my personal sòla!)


Ha Ha Max! Tu parli come un italiano.   Devi dire invece "exactly what does the English one mean." Sai che scherzo con te. Non rabbiarsi.


----------



## TrentinaNE

moodywop said:
			
		

> '_na sola_ or in Italian also _un bidone _is if someone stands you up or sells you something that turns out to be junk. Would you say _a rip-off _in the latter sense?


Carlo, yes, _rip-off_ would be an apt term for something that delivered much less than was promised.

Elisabetta


----------



## lsp

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Carlo, yes, _rip-off_ would be an apt term for something that delivered much less than was promised.
> 
> Elisabetta


I think there is a sliver of difference... If it's suspected you were intentionally misled, it's a rip-off. Otherwise it's just a big disappointment. What do you think?


----------



## TrentinaNE

lsp said:
			
		

> I think there is a sliver of difference... If it's suspected you were intentionally misled, it's a rip-off. Otherwise it's just a big disappointment. What do you think?


That's an interesting distinction, lsp.  Dictionary.com gives "theft" as the first definition of rip-off, and "an act of exploitation" as the third.  So there does seem to be an element of intention.  I think when you buy something that turns out to be junk (Carlo's example), there's often an implicit assumption that the seller promised something that s/he knew the product couldn't deliver, and in that case "what a rip-off" would be an appropriate reaction.  

Grazie!
Elisabetta


----------



## DAH

moodywop said:
			
		

> Dah
> '_na sola_ or in Italian also _un bidone _is if someone stands you up or sells you something that turns out to be junk. Would you say _a rip-off _in the latter sense?


 Umhmm. Got ripped.


----------



## DAH

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> That's an interesting distinction, lsp. Dictionary.com gives "theft" as the first definition of rip-off, and "an act of exploitation" as the third. So there does seem to be an element of intention. I think when you buy something that turns out to be junk (Carlo's example), there's often an implicit assumption that the seller promised something that s/he knew the product couldn't deliver, and in that case "what a rip-off" would be an appropriate reaction. Grazie!  Elisabetta


One can buy-into a belief, institution, cult, or custom, etc. and when that person wakes up to his reality, he might feel ripped off.


----------



## You little ripper!

I wouldn't use _rip-off_ to describe a marriage that fell short of your expectations. Unless of course you were speaking about getting ZERO in the divorce settlement.


----------



## gia

I think "rip-off" is the one I need: it's about a woman who believes having been intentionally misled by her man when she was young. She always say it joking, anyway...
Ricapitolando: 
Don't get married, it's a scam/it's a con/it's a rip-off!


----------



## Juri

Fregatura, or better "sola" are in Neaples the cheap bottles of whiski,
filled with tea, you can buy in the streets.


----------



## lsp

DAH said:
			
		

> Umhmm. Got ripped.


_Got ripped_ in my neighborhood only means _got drunk._


----------



## Elisa68

max63 said:
			
		

> Exactly what means the English one!





			
				leenico said:
			
		

> Devi dire invece "exactly what does the English one mean."


Shouldn't it be: _Exactly what the English one means! _since it is not a question? Or _does_ here has an intensifying meaning?


----------



## ElaineG

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be: _Exactly what the English one means! _since it is not a question? Or _does_ here has an intensifying meaning?


 

good morning!


----------



## curon

I have also recently heard "get ripped" meaning "to get fit, or to get muscular"


----------



## blueflame737

curon said:
			
		

> I have also recently heard "get ripped" meaning "to get fit, or to get muscular"


It means the same thing in AE, for example:

That guy is ripped.
Meaning that the man is really muscular.


----------



## leenico

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Shouldn't it be: _Exactly what the English one means! _since it is not a question? Or _does_ here has *have* an intensifying meaning?


If it was not a question, you are correct. I thought it was, even though I did not see a question mark.



> ElaineG...good morning!


Good morning to you also Elaine. LOL


----------



## lsp

curon said:
			
		

> I have also recently heard "get ripped" meaning "to get fit, or to get muscular"





			
				blueflame737 said:
			
		

> It means the same thing in AE, for example:
> 
> That guy is ripped.
> Meaning that the man is really muscular.


Speaking only for myself (of course ), I've never heard someone say he _got ripped_, only he _is ripped_, when talking of fitness. Again, he _got ripped_ means (to me) that he _got drunk_.


----------



## leenico

lsp said:
			
		

> Speaking only for myself (of course ), I've never heard someone say he _got ripped_, only he _is ripped_, when talkjing of fitness. Again, he _got ripped_ means (to me) that he _got drunk_.


It's a common saying here. When I am at the gym I often feel ripped. LOL


----------



## susy

All right, but in the end, how can we translate the italian "sòla" to english, knowing that it's slang?
Can we say "You're a rip-off!" if someone misses an important appointment we counted on?
I know this is an old post, but I will thank any1 who's kind enough to answer!


----------



## Snowman75

gia said:


> I think "rip-off" is the one I need: it's about a woman who believes having been intentionally misled by her man when she was young. She always say it joking, anyway...
> Ricapitolando:
> Don't get married, it's a scam/it's a con/it's a rip-off!


I think *"scam"* and *"con"* work in this context, but not *"rip-off"*.


----------



## mateintwo

Snowman75 said:


> I think *"scam"* and *"con"* work in this context, but not *"rip-off"*.


 
If you mean you object to marriage as an institution. I would say 
It's a swindle.


----------



## susy

Ok, thanks a lot! This is very useful!
Ciao!


----------



## CellarDoor_87

È corretto tradurre ''Che fregatura!'' in ''What a gyp!''
o magari esistono altri metodi piu' particolari...o se non altro piu' usati?


----------



## ChickenChicken

Ciao a tutti,

Come potrei tradurre fregatura riferito a un oggetto? Per esempio

- vorrei comprare questa crema per le rughe.

- io non te lo consiglio, ho sentito dire che è una fregatura.

Grazie.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

... it is a rip off.
... it is a scam/flimflam/sham.
 ... it is baloney/bunk.


----------



## rafanadal

Just a little thing about this old thread.
I seem to understand that all the words and definitions given about the italian word "fregatura" are a bit biased toward the idea of a bad financial transaction, a bad deal, a bad purchase.
Words like ripoff, scam, con, they all convey the idea of having been swindled where money is at stake, somehow.
But consider this sentence: "La vera grossa fregatura per noi del pubblico impiego è stato l'allungamento dell'età pensionabile". 

In this case the speaker is not do much annoyed at losing money as he is at the fact of not being able to retire sooner and enjoy life.

Would you guys still say "the big ripoff or scam or con, or would you use some other word?

And, if you wanted to be very vulgar and translate a common vulgar version of "fregatura" that we might use, that is inculata, what would you say? Is there an English vulgar counterpart for this term?

I thought of assfuck    as in "The real big assfuck for us governmental workers has been the extension of the retirement age". 
Nothing else comes to mind, maybe... "the dirty end of the stick"


----------



## AlabamaBoy

> Would you guys still say "the big ripoff or scam or con, or would you use some other word?


I'd still say ripoff, or in this case BS.



> if you wanted to be very vulgar and translate a common vulgar version of "fregatura"


 No, in my opinion, your suggestion is too vulgar and totally unacceptable. (Depends on where you are, though.) I'd say This is bull shit.

Outside of New York City, the "f" word is not as common as you may think.  assfuck is so rare I don't think I've heard it spoken except in a movie. You may get a very different take if you talk to a college-aged male who listens to rap.


----------



## rafanadal

Fair enough AlabamaBoy.
A point is clear. We use some vulgar words so freely that we have completely lost the feel of their vulgarity. The word  inculata is commonly used by men and women of any age and social class.
Unlike America, where the direct translation of the term sounds extremely vulgar. So, huge difference. 
Meanwhile I came up with a rewording of the sentence that seems to sound decent to my non native ears, so, to be taken with a pinch of salt: "what we got screwed over big time has been the extension of the retirement age"
How does it sound?


----------



## rrose17

rafanadal said:


> "what we got screwed over big time has been the extension of the retirement age"
> How does it sound?


I think you have to use "where" not "what" as in "Where we got screwed over big time..."
And I totally agree with AB about   "assfuck" here but for some reason just slightly less for "Where we got royally fucked in the ass was with..." Not classy by any means and sounds like someone who's had a bit too much to drink and is complaining to anyone who'll listen.


----------



## rafanadal

rrose17. Thanks for your clarification.


----------



## Porcino

I would prefer "screwed/screwing" - very common and hardly vulgar.


----------



## giginho

Just to add my 2 € cents about  inculata:

Example: "ieri, al mercato ho preso un'inculata pazzesca: ho comprato una tovaglia di carta pagandola 20€!"

I would not say that talking to my grandma but I can freely use it while talking to my colleagues, sister, friends, wife.....and all the informal situation you may think of.

So, Rafa is very right,  inculata is not that rude but it is to handle with care!

Cheers, guys!


----------

